# 68-yr-old Woman Forces A 34-yr-old Mentally Disabled Man To Perform Sex Acts On Her??



## PassionFruit (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/jul/18/woman-68-accused-sex-case-released-jail/




*Judge Orders Release Of Woman, 68, In Caregiver Sex Case*


By SHERRI ACKERMAN | The Tampa Tribune
and HOWARD ALTMAN | The Tampa Tribune
Published: July 18, 2008
Updated: 02:24 pm




*  Luella McAdoo *


TAMPA - Luella McAdoo, the 68-year-old woman accused of forcing a 34-year-old mentally disabled man to perform oral sex on her, was released on her own recognizance this morning.
The news pleased the mentally disabled man's mother, who said she has been close friends with McAdoo since the late 1960s.
"I never wanted Luella to go to jail," said the woman, who to protect her son is not being identified. "But I felt betrayed by a good friend."
The mother said McAdoo occasionally babysat her son -- who cannot speak, needs help dressing himself and has the mental capacity of a 2-year-old.
McAdoo's family says she has Down syndrome and is hearing impaired.
McAdoo had several friends die in recent years. "She fell into this depression," said her older brother, Edward McAdoo of East Tampa.
Her family was shocked by her arrest.
"I don't think she would hurt anybody," said her sister, Ida McAdoo.
The mentally disabled man's mother said that on April 5 she was driving near McAdoo's West Tampa residence and decided to pick up McAdoo.
After she and McAdoo arrived at the mother's home, the mother decided to do some shopping, she said. She left the house, locked the gate, got in her car and started to drive away before remembering she had forgotten to put on her hairpiece, she said.
"I turned back around and parked," the woman said. "I opened the gate, went into the back door and walked through the kitchen, through the living room -- and when I walked into the den, that's when I saw them."
They were engaged in a sex act, she said.
The woman said she went into shock.
"I said, 'Lord, no, not my baby, Jesus,' " the woman said. "She is lucky I didn't kill her. When I walked in there, something just took over my body."
McAdoo, the woman said, put her hand over her mouth.
"I said, 'Get your stuff, and let's go,' " the woman said. "I put her in the back seat, put my son in the front, and I took her home. I started crying because I felt hurt at what she had done."
The only thing McAdoo said to her was, "I'm sorry," the woman said. "I said, 'You sorry you got caught.' "
She took McAdoo home, then called police.
Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office deputies arrested McAdoo this week on a Tampa police warrant. She was held at Orient Road Jail, with bail set at $7,500.
McAdoo told investigators that she was the victim, that the man stripped off her clothing and forced her to comply.
"Who's to say she's not the victim?" said McAdoo's niece, Sabrina McAdoo.
Later, Hillsborough County Circuit Judge Walter Heinrich reminded Sabrina McAdoo that the man had the mental capacity of a small child.
"It's not going to go away easily," the judge said of Luella McAdoo's charges. "But I don't suspect she is going to go to prison."
Today, he ordered McAdoo, who has no criminal history, released, with the stipulation that her family ensure she returns for a court hearing next week.
"She'll be there," her niece said.
Editor Howard Altman can be reached at (813) 259-7629 or [email protected].


----------



## rabs77 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Just know I need to pray hard I dont go to HELL for the current thoughts in my head...  I know its a sick thing but I seriously cant stop laughing at this


----------



## Mortons (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

I'm wondering exactly how that works. At any rate


----------



## Hil84figer (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

i can't get past her pic. Why I immediately moved past the article after I saw the pic. Let me go read this.

ETA: Lawd help me...Moving beside rabs


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

this world gets crazier everyday.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

She's only 68?

Among other thoughts...


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Repulsed! And No way is she 68??????????


----------



## rabs77 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

deleted comment


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



rabs77 said:


>



Right there with you.  Q


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



rabs77 said:


> Y'all forgive me.....I 'm thinking she should have returned the favour...and judging by her lack of teefus, she probably would have done a good job....
> outta thread



Prays for Rabs soul!


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



I have nothing to add to this thread..... but this ish is funny as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## drasgrl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Ewwww!  That was my first reaction.

I'm confused.  


> McAdoo's family says she has Down syndrome and is hearing impaired.


She doesn't look like it but if they say so.


----------



## sharentu (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

perplexedohwell:


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



PassionFruit said:


> The woman said she went into shock.
> "*I said, 'Lord, no, not my baby, Jesus,'* " the woman said. "She is lucky I didn't kill her. When I walked in there, something just took over my body."


----------



## rabs77 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



Lourdes said:


> Prays for Rabs soul!



I should take that back, that was not a nice thing to say


----------



## Cien (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Miss Luella!!!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



PassionFruit said:


> She left the house, locked the gate, got in her car and started to drive away before *remembering she had forgotten to put on her hairpiece,* she said.



Is this a joke?  The story is not making sense.  She has down's, the mother brought her 2 year old there but in the title it says he's 34?  I confoosed 

Then again, maybe I don't need to know.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



rabs77 said:


> I should take that back, that was not a nice thing to say



you only said what many of us were thinking


----------



## MissRissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

i know he was traumatized like s**t


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



classimami713 said:


> Is this a joke?  The story is not making sense.  She has down's, the mother brought her 2 year old there but in the title it says he's 34?  I confoosed
> 
> Then again, maybe I don't need to know.



its a 34 yr old mentally incapacitated man with the comprehension skills of a 2 yr old


----------



## beadedgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Are u sure she ain't *98???*


----------



## Tootuff (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



PassionFruit said:


> Just know I need to pray hard I dont go to HELL for the current thoughts in my head... I know its a sick thing but I seriously cant stop laughing at this


 
Me too.  You want to be prayer partners.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Nausea setting in.


----------



## pattycake0701 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Seriously, I work in this field and this type of thing happens, A LOT  Almost all people with mental disabilities have been abused or taken advantaged


Okay...I read it again...as long as it was consensual  Even though these guys have the mental capacity of a child, they do have the sexual needs of an adult and lots of them "do get it on"  Whew, I have some stories.

And throwing something else out there, if this woman is 68 and has Down's (most people with Down's don't live to be that old) almost all people with Down's develop dementia if they do live to be older...so maybe that is an excuse for her behavior....naw I'm just rambling, I don't believe that they've been getting it on all along


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



rabs77 said:


> I should take that back, that was not a nice thing to say


 

Tooooo late





I can't even think of a suitable punishment for a toothless, 68 year old decrepit, female rapist. House arrest and a stern talking to? Anything more would probably be a death sentence for her.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Why did this have to come out of my hometown?


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Help me get this straight:  Him:  34 year old with the mental capacity of a 2-year-old, and Her: 68 years old with Down's syndrome and babysits the above male??  and perfect teefus for...a job?


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

This is sad on so many levels. I will not pretend to understand.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

68 my arse.  That **** looks old as hayle. 

Even her name is ridiculous.


----------



## MD_Lady (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

What the...


----------



## chellero (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

This is just nasty.


----------



## Tee (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

This is just beyond crazy!!   Crazy.  Good thing the mom left her hairpiece in the house.  She would have never known about this activity.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



delta_gyrl said:


> 68 my arse. That **** looks old as hayle.
> 
> Even her name is ridiculous.


----------



## Tee (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



Ms.Honey said:


> Tooooo late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blossssom (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Somebody's going to hhhheeeelllll-LLLLLL!

Ain't me... damn!  This world is truly gone mad, huh?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Got dayum aint NOBODY safe!

Granny needs some jail time.


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



Tee said:


> This is just beyond crazy!!   Crazy.  *Good thing the mom left her hairpiece in the house.*  She would have never known about this activity.





yall all going to hell


----------



## shelly25 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

Oh wow....


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



classimami713 said:


> Is this a joke? The story is not making sense. She has down's, the mother brought her 2 year old there but in the title it says he's 34? I confoosed
> 
> Then again, maybe I don't need to know.


 
She doesn't look like she was down syndrome...and if she did, why was she be babysitting the lady's son?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

so wrong


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



PassionFruit said:


> http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/jul/18/woman-68-accused-sex-case-released-jail/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wasn't she in the lookin' boy video? if not, she sure does look like that woman


----------



## darkangel25 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*



Hil84figer said:


> i can't get past her pic.


 
I know! 

Sad all around.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: 68-yr-old woman forces a 34-yr-old mentally disabled man to perform sex acts on h*

I have nothing to say erplexed


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## rabs77 (Sep 9, 2019)

Who bumped this.. shocked at this thread.... and even more disgusted at my comments.. who wrote that?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 9, 2019)

This thread and the other one should merge and live happily ever after.


----------

